
Ratings Fumble for NFL Surprises Networks, Advertisers - daschaefer
http://www.wsj.com/articles/ratings-fumble-for-nfl-surprises-networks-advertisers-1475764108
======
gspetr
This is paywalled but the crux of it is that NFL's viewership has been in
decline (something in the ballpark of 11-17%) the past year due to their
desire to make things political and partisan.

The NFL game is increasingly designed to appeal to a superficial viewer who
expects exciting special effects, and also to fantasy sports/gambling addicts.
I don’t think the heart of TV viewership is really in either one of those
categories.

A lot of the appeal of sports and entertainment is based on escape from
politics and serious concerns. Bring them into those areas and, by definition,
the audience will grow smaller.

